# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Η λευκινη τελικα κανει την διαφορα..?

## beefmeup

*Η λευκινη τελικα κανει την διαφορα..?                * 

Η λευκινη ειναι ενα ενδιαφερον αμινοξυ..οσο περισοτερη λευκινη  περιεχεται σε ενα μυικο κυταρο,τοσο περισοτερη ενεργεια αυτο επενδυει  στο να χτιζει μυικες πρωτεινες..Σε αυτη την ερευνα μια ομαδα στρατιωτων εκαναν ποδηλασια για μια ωρα στο  50-60% της VO2max τους,επιπεδο που τους ηταν αδυνατο να κανουν κουβεντα  μεταξυ τους..
κατα την διαρκεια αυτη ηπιαν συνολικα ενα ροφημα 500μιλι,το οποιο περιειχε μεσα 10γρ αμινοξεων.
Στην μια ομαδα οι στρατιωτες πηραν ενα συνηθες μιγμα απο απαραιτητα  αμινοξεα(EAA),ενω στην αλλη ενα μιγμα με εξτρα λευκινη κ λιγοτερα απο τα  υπολοιπα αμινοξεα.
το πρωτο μιγμα περιειχε μεσα 1.9γρ λευκινη,ενω το δευτερο 3.5γρ.. 
Οταν οι ερευνητες εξετασαν τις μυικες ινες,διαπιστωσαν οτι το μιγμα με  την περισοτερη λευκινη ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα 33% περισοτρη μυικη  προτεινοσυνθεση απο οτι το απλο μιγμα.Στατιστικα αυτο ειναι μια  σημαντικη διαφορα.Και οφειλεται κυριως στην εξτρα ποσοτητα λευκινης,η  οποια μειωσε τον μυικο καταβολισμο..Οι ερευνητες δεν κατεληξαν ακομα πως η εξτρα λευκινη εδωσε ωθηση στην  μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση..Η θεωρια λεει οτι η λευκινη δινει ερεθισμα σε  οδους που ειναι υπευθυνες για τον αναβολισμο(IRS-1, Akt and mTOR) αλλα  οι ερευνητες δεν βρηκαν καποια ενδειξη πανω σε αυτο..
Οποτε κατεληξαν οτι η εξτρα καταναλωση λευκινης σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα  αμινοξεα,οντως εχει καλα αποτελεσματα οσον αφορα την μυικη  πρωτεινοσυνθεση/μειωση καταβολισμο αλλα με ενα διαφορετικο τροπο απο τον  μεχρι τωρα εκτιμωμενο..



http://www.ergo-log.com/addedleucine.html

----------


## geo28

δε βαζετε και τα λινκ απ τις ερευνες?

----------


## beefmeup

ναι μαν θα βαλω κ εδω,η αλλη εχει..
σοβαρη παραληψη..

----------


## Dreiko

διονυση να σε ρωτησω κατι....
εστω οτι καποιος παιρνει για post ενα shake πρωτεινης η καποια αμινο....και θελει να προσθεσει μεσα εξτρα Λευκινη....υπαρχει καποια ενδεδειγμενη ποσοτητα λευκινης ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους,ας πουμε?για να χουμε optimal absorption?
ξερω οτι συνηθως διαφερει απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο και υπαρχουν πολλοι παραμετροι αλλα λεω μηπως...

----------


## beefmeup

οχι βαγγελη.
η whey σε οσες μελετες εχουν γινει σου δινει επαρκες ερεθισμα για πρωτεινοσυνθεση απο οτιδηποτε αλλο..γιατι εχει μεγαλες συγκεντρωσεις σε λευκινη.
η συγκρισεις εδω ειναι σε περιπτωση που δεν χρησιμοποιεις whey,αλλα κατι αλλο με αμινο.
αν υπηρχε χρηση whey εναντι λευκινης δεν νομιζω να ειχαμε σοβαρη διαφορα..
οποτε απο μονης της η πρωτεινη ειναι αρκετη..αλλα πρεπει να ειναι whey κ οχι καποια αλλη πηγη,οπως εξηγειται κ στο αρθρο που εχω ανεβασει..

----------


## Dreiko

thanks... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## average_joe

> η καποια αμινο....και θελει να προσθεσει μεσα εξτρα Λευκινη....υπαρχει καποια ενδεδειγμενη ποσοτητα λευκινης ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους,ας πουμε?


για ενδεδειγμενη δεν εχω δει πουθενα αλλα εφοσον χρησιμοποιει καποιος αμινο σκετα για μεταπροπονητικα ισως να θελει να βελτιωσει το προφιλ τους αυξανοντας την αναλογια λευκινης πηγαινοντας δηλ με τη ταση που εχει προκυψει η αναλογια να ειναι 8:1:1.
(π.χ. της primaforce ειναι 2:1:1 εκει προσθετεις λευκινης για να αλλαξεις την αναλογια).
τωρα αν αυτο ειναι το σωστο επειδη διαφορες εταιριες εχουν συμφωνησει σε αυτη τη ταση ή οχι, δεν εχω ιδεα. :01. Mr. Green: 
στο τελος καταληγει παντα στον καταναλωτη τι θελει να πιστεψει.

----------


## Qlim4X

νιονιο αναμεσα σε whey και αμινοξεα-υγρα αμινοξεα τι ειναι καλυτερο για post workout?

----------


## beefmeup

αναλογα τι κανεις με το επομενο γευμα σου..
αν αργεις περισοτερο απο 45 λεπτα να φας καλο ειναι να παρεις πρωτεινη.
αν τρως στο 20λεπτο περνεις αμινο σε σκονη.
για υγρα ουτε λογος..η χαμηλο*τατη*,βιολογικη τους αξια δεν τους επιτρεπει να σου κανουν κορυφωσεις παρομοιες με τα αλλα 2 απο πανω στην μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθση..καλα ειναι ισως για να συμπληρωνεις αμινο σε γευματα,αλλα μεχρι εκει.

----------


## jimmy007

> οχι βαγγελη.
> η whey σε οσες μελετες εχουν γινει σου δινει επαρκες ερεθισμα για πρωτεινοσυνθεση απο οτιδηποτε αλλο..γιατι εχει μεγαλες συγκεντρωσεις σε λευκινη.
> η συγκρισεις εδω ειναι σε περιπτωση που δεν χρησιμοποιεις whey,αλλα κατι αλλο με αμινο.
> αν υπηρχε χρηση whey εναντι λευκινης δεν νομιζω να ειχαμε σοβαρη διαφορα..
> οποτε απο μονης της η πρωτεινη ειναι αρκετη..αλλα πρεπει να ειναι whey κ οχι καποια αλλη πηγη,οπως εξηγειται κ στο αρθρο που εχω ανεβασει..


Νομίζω υπάρχει μία έρευνα που συγκρίνει 3 post(βαριέμαι τώρα να την ψάχνω αλλά είμαι 99,9% σίγουρος για τα αποτελέσματά της).
1.whey+leucine+carbs
2.whey+carbs
3.whey

Kαι το 1ο είχε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα(η λευκίνη σε δόση 2 γρ έξτρα).
Το 2ο και το 3ο ίδια αποτελέσματα σε μυική πρωτεινοσύνθεση(συνεπώς τα carbs δεν μετράνε παρά μόνο σαν θερμίδες).
Η ποσότητα της whey ίδια και στα 3.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι οκ,αλλα για να βγαλεις συμπερασμα σε αυτο που γραφω στο ποστ μου που εκανες παραθεση,θες μια μελετη που να συγκρινει μονο λευκινη vs whey,κ αυτο να γινει στην ιδια ποσοτητα λευκινης που θα περιεχει κ η σκονη πρωτεινης που θα βαλεις στο πειραμα.
οπως τονισα κ απο πανω.




> αν υπηρχε χρηση whey εναντι λευκινης δεν νομιζω να ειχαμε σοβαρη διαφορα..

----------


## jimmy007

> ναι οκ,αλλα για να βγαλεις συμπερασμα σε αυτο που γραφω στο ποστ μου που εκανες παραθεση,θες μια μελετη που να συγκρινει μονο λευκινη vs whey,κ αυτο να γινει στην ιδια ποσοτητα λευκινης που θα περιεχει κ η σκονη πρωτεινης που θα βαλεις στο πειραμα.
> οπως τονισα κ απο πανω.


Λογικά σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα είναι καλύτερα τα αποτελέσματα με whey γιατί η λευκίνη δεν "παίζει" μόνη της(κάτι κάνουν και η ισολευκίνη με την βαλίνη) αν και είναι το σημαντικότερο αμινοξύ.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι καπως ετσι το χω κ γω στο μυαλο μου.. :01. Smile:

----------


## sofos

> Νομίζω υπάρχει μία έρευνα που συγκρίνει 3 post(βαριέμαι τώρα να την ψάχνω αλλά είμαι 99,9% σίγουρος για τα αποτελέσματά της).
> 1.whey+leucine+carbs
> 2.whey+carbs
> 3.whey
> 
> Kαι το 1ο είχε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα(η λευκίνη σε δόση 2 γρ έξτρα).
> Το 2ο και το 3ο ίδια αποτελέσματα σε μυική πρωτεινοσύνθεση(συνεπώς τα carbs δεν μετράνε παρά μόνο σαν θερμίδες).
> Η ποσότητα της whey ίδια και στα 3.


την θυμαμαι αυτη την ερευνα και νομιζω οτι ελεγε μετα πως το αποτελεσματικοτερο ηταν υδρολυμενη καζεινη με υδρολυμενη whey(για post work out) οτι αυτα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα δηλαδη...η λαθος θυμαμαι και αυτο που γραφω ηταν αλλη ερευνα....

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια .. Πιστευεται οτι θα υπαρξει πραγματικα εμφανη διαφορα αν καταλωνεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα λευκινης δλδ ? 
Σε συνδυασμο 2 φορες τη μερα 26 γραμμαρια bcaa σε σκονη 2:1:1

----------


## Stefanos9

Ανωτατο ωριο στην καταναλωση λευκινης ημερησιως γνωριζουμε?ευχαριστω.

----------


## beefmeup

δεν υπαρχει..απλα απο ενα σημειο κ μετα την αποβαλεις,οποτε δεν εχει κ πολυ νοημα..

φανταζομαι εννοεις κ απο την whey μεσα στα ορια που υπολογιζεις μιας κ η κυρια πηγη λευκινης ερχεται απο εκει.

----------


## Nive

Βeef προτείνεται να μπει μόνο  μετά την προπόνηση ή και κάποια άλλη στιγμή της ημέρας? 
Άκουσα κάποιον που παίρνει σκέτη το βράδυ...  :01. Unsure: 
Επίσης την λαμβάνουμε σκέτη ή με κάποιον υδατάνθρακα με υψηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη για να την ταξιδέψει?

----------


## beefmeup

μπορεις κ αναμεσα στα γευματα αν θες.
ενα σχετικο αρθρο, που ουσιαστικα εκει παραπεμπει (μεσω της whey) ειναι αυτο

*Πρωτείνη ορού γάλακτος ή καζείνης*

οπου καζεινη φυσικα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα απο συμπληρωμα, αλλα περιλαμβανει κ αλλες μορφες που περιεχουν πρωτεινη, οπως ενα γευμα κανονικο.

----------


## Nive

Ευχαριστώ μάστορα  :03. Thumb up:

----------

